# Pequeno Fenómeno em Condeixa-a-Nova



## joãosilva000 (24 Out 2015 às 18:02)

Mini "Tornado" hoje em* Condeixa-a-Nova,* esta foto foi registada antes de ter aumentado ligeiramente de tamanho e rotação, tendo continuado assim e percorrido cerca de 500m até desaparecer. Após isso continuou a aparecer alguma rotação nas nuvens, mas já sem contacto com o solo.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 19:06)

joãosilva000 disse:


> Mini "Tornado" hoje em* Condeixa-a-Nova,* esta foto foi registada antes de ter aumentado ligeiramente de tamanho e rotação, tendo continuado assim e percorrido cerca de 500m até desaparecer. Após isso continuou a aparecer alguma rotação nas nuvens, mas já sem contacto com o solo.



Boa tarde, bem vindo ao fórum 

Obrigado pela reportagem da observação. O termo "Mini-tornado" não existe, se fôr um tornado poderá ser classificado numa escala de F0 a F5, seria F0 neste caso, mas não "mini".

Consegue precisar a hora e minuto em que foi obtida esta imagem e uma localização mais exacta além da direcção da tomada de vista e do movimento do fenómeno?


----------



## camrov8 (24 Out 2015 às 19:07)

não é um tornado nem grande nem pequeno, o mais natural é ser um gustnado, mas mesmo assim bem apanhado


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2015 às 19:14)

joãosilva000, bem vindo ao fórum. E logo com uma foto interessante.

Para sabermos melhor do que se trata, uma descrição mais pormenorizada, referências GPS ou então da rua\local, etc., são importantes para uma eventual análise.
Com acesso a imagens de satélite e\ou radar, por vezes consegue-se descortinar o que pode ter estado por detrás desse fenómeno.
Obrigado!


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2015 às 19:47)

Algo fraco, landspout ? Hoje não há instabilidade para grandes coisas mas isto dos fenómenos meteorológicos não é uma caixa estanque com regras rígidas, volta e meia aparecem assim umas fora da caixa.
Bom registo


----------



## joãosilva000 (24 Out 2015 às 20:42)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde, bem vindo ao fórum
> 
> Obrigado pela reportagem da observação. O termo "Mini-tornado" não existe, se fôr um tornado poderá ser classificado numa escala de F0 a F5, seria F0 neste caso, mas não "mini".
> 
> Consegue precisar a hora e minuto em que foi obtida esta imagem e uma localização mais exacta além da direcção da tomada de vista e do movimento do fenómeno?



A foto foi tirada às 13h52. As coordenadas são : 40.106379, -8.477350


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2015 às 10:29)

Nas imagens de radar realmente não se verifica nada de suspeito a essa hora. Nem por satélite dá para ver o que quer que seja.
Entendidos...onde estais? 

Link google maps: https://www.google.pt/maps/place/40...5387,587m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0


----------

